# Quick coq au vin



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Cut a strip of bacon into lardons and cooked them with a thickly sliced onion, some halved mushrooms, two julienned carrots. Deglazed with chicken broth and set it all aside while a couple of floured chicken thighs were browned. Put the vegetables back in the pot and added more broth and some cheap but decent red wine. A little salt and pepper, some herbs de’Provence, and a squeeze of tomato paste. Served with rice. A nice late fall supper.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Très bon! And easy. I know some people are shocked that Coq Au Vin can turn the meat purple, but that's the correct color considering the red wine!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

People like that should eat with their eyes closed (so I can steal off their plates!)


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

TKI67 said:


> Cut a strip of bacon into lardons and cooked them with a thickly sliced onion, some halved mushrooms, two julienned carrots. Deglazed with chicken broth and set it all aside while a couple of floured chicken thighs were browned. Put the vegetables back in the pot and added more broth and some cheap but decent red wine. A little salt and pepper, some herbs de'Provence, and a squeeze of tomato paste. Served with rice. A nice late fall supper.


Thanks for the inspiration. I'm doing the cooking today and making this classic! My wife is a teetotaler so I need to make two batches. Any ideas for a wine substitute for her? She's asking for balsamic vinegar. Of course it's a different dish without the wine, but she's literally allergic to alcohol!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Troones said:


> Thanks for the inspiration. I'm doing the cooking today and making this classic! My wife is a teetotaler so I need to make two batches. Any ideas for a wine substitute for her? She's asking for balsamic vinegar. Of course it's a different dish without the wine, but she's literally allergic to alcohol!


Maybe unfermented Cider?


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Troones said:


> Thanks for the inspiration. I'm doing the cooking today and making this classic! My wife is a teetotaler so I need to make two batches. Any ideas for a wine substitute for her? She's asking for balsamic vinegar. Of course it's a different dish without the wine, but she's literally allergic to alcohol!


You can buy a variety of alcohol free wines, some of which get very good reviews.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Troones said:


> Thanks for the inspiration. I'm doing the cooking today and making this classic! My wife is a teetotaler so I need to make two batches. Any ideas for a wine substitute for her? She's asking for balsamic vinegar. Of course it's a different dish without the wine, but she's literally allergic to alcohol!


Explain to your wife that ethanol has a boiling point of 173 degrees F... it will be all gone by the time the dish is cooked, leaving only the flavors imparted by the wine.

DH


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

TKI67 said:


> Cut a strip of bacon into lardons and cooked them with a thickly sliced onion, some halved mushrooms, two julienned carrots. Deglazed with chicken broth and set it all aside while a couple of floured chicken thighs were browned. Put the vegetables back in the pot and added more broth and some cheap but decent red wine. A little salt and pepper, some herbs de'Provence, and a squeeze of tomato paste. Served with rice. A nice late fall supper.


I have a wonderful 6 quart Staub cast-iron cocotte, in a grenadine enamel, which presents this dish (in some variation) beautifully!

I plan on making it this week, in fact.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I really need to have more people over for dinner. Cooking for one is such a bore!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Troones said:


> Thanks for the inspiration. I'm doing the cooking today and making this classic! My wife is a teetotaler so I need to make two batches. Any ideas for a wine substitute for her? She's asking for balsamic vinegar. Of course it's a different dish without the wine, but she's literally allergic to alcohol!


A bit off topic, but I thought when cooking with fermented and/or distilled beverages, the alcohol burns off during the cooking process. Am I misinformed on this point? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> A bit off topic, but I thought when cooking with fermented and/or distilled beverages, the alcohol burns off during the cooking process. Am I misinformed on this point? :icon_scratch:


As far as I know, you are spot on, Eagle. It is possible to put a lot of brandy or the like on something small and take it off before it's cooked off, but coq au vin or the like is usually going to spend several hours cooking.

I read an article that indicated after 2 1/2 hours only about 5% remained.

https://www.finedininglovers.com/stories/does-alcohol-cook-out/

I chuckled when on one of those shows like Master Chef some poor contestant produced a dish still flavored with uncooked liquor. Yuck. It's one of those flavors like too much yeast in a loaf of bread that is baked before the yeast has a chance to mellow. There's just no way to save it.


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

I've heard conflicting information about this over the years and my wife usually doesn't like to take chances. However, I'm happy to report I made just one batch, with plenty of pinot noir, and my wife enjoyed a healthy serving with no ill-effects. So from now on, I trust that the alcohol does in fact burn off completely. 
We had it with skillet roasted potatoes. I'm going to make the version with added brandy for myself when my wife goes to visit the kids out west this Christmas and I'm here with the cats. :beer:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

You can do the same thing with carrots and it's wonderful.


----------

